# IBS and Sinus Infection



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

Went back to family dr this am after horrible night for a nasal swab for the flu..it was negative so he diagnoised a sinus infection. I take 2 mgs of Lotronex started that dose last Thursday and this sinus infection is making me have a bad IBS day on top of everything else. My dr wants me to take OMNICEF which is safe while on Lotronex. I am terrified to take antibiotic as that is what put me in this severe flare up back in March. Anyone taken OMNICEF with no D problems?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Vickie sorry you are feeling so badly. But I usually take a good probiotic when I have to take ANY antibiotics and that does usually help me avoid the worst D.Many antibiotics can cause GI upset for even Non-IBS'ers so... I wouldn't be surprised if you do flare a bit on it. Here is the info on Omnicef:http://www.drugs.com/omnicef.htmlBut who knows maybe being on the Lotro will help you.Hope you feel better!BQPS Also there are some folks here who just skipped the antibiotic for a sinus infection and tried nasal lavage instead to get rid of an infection. Here is a video from the Mayo Clinic about nasal lavage:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/nasal-lavage/MM00552


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

After having taken only (2) 300mg of Omnicef, I got a terrible stomach ache with severe bloating and D !!! SO I am not going to take them. I do not have a fever and got a sinus cleansing kit. I also started Benadryl and a good probiotic that my chiropractor gave me. After six months I am so done with this and I really hoped that the Lotronex would work this time. I started 2 mg of Lotronex last week so only been a week on this dose. Hopefully it will eventually work. I have to say I am so discouraged I can hardly function anymore. I am seeing a "shrink", going to a chiropractor who does accupuncture, taking Lotronex...watching my diet and still am plagued with this!! All my drs tell me this is cylcic and will end....just can't tell me when. Seems like all I do anymore is cry, pray and pray some more.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yup... nothing bad lasts forever.... right? So try to keep positive...know you are not alone and try supplementing the Lotro with some imodium if you have to. (Many folks have had to do this so.. I woudln't worry.) Hope your sinuses clear up soon.BQ


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know your history, but I find that eating yogurt daily while taking antibiotics can help settle things down a little bit. Plus it has the added benefit of helping you avoid a yeast infection as well (that is, if you're female).


----------

